# server system preis?



## raphaelk (13. September 2003)

hi, mein vater braucht ein serversystem. er braucht also einen servercomputer, der dann mit den anderen arbeitsplatz-pc's vernetzt ist. so sieht der server aus: 
p4 2,4 ghz 
256 mb sdram 
36 gb scsi 
100 mbit lan 
dvd-laufwerk 
dat: dds3 (was ist das?) 

das ganze soll dann 3.198€ kosten! 
warum ist das so teuer? braucht man für so einen server spezielle hardware? 


danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. September 2003)

> 256 mb sdram
sollte wohl DDR heißen und könnte ECC-RAM sein (teurer).

Der Preis kann dann zustande kommen, wenn z.B. ein richtiges Servermainboard (Tyan) verwendet wird, und die 36 GB SCSI z.B. in Form eines Raid-5 im Rechner sitzen.

> dat: dds3 (was ist das?) 
Soweit mir bekannt: Streamer-Laufwerk (zur Datensicherung)


----------

